# Tuesday 10th October - Sydney



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck with the exam mate. :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy I know you're reading this! Stop it and get back to the books now!!

Good luck with the exam mate. An extra days notice and I could have joined you fellas. Have a fun fish.

JT


----------

